# "Bird In The Brush"



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

Acrylic on canvas. I'm attempting to put a little more detail into my work now. Also, I used some coarse texture gel to do the moss on the stick and some iridescent gel thinly on the leaves behind the bird and, more thickly, on the feathers just under the neck. I'm not sure how well that shows in the picture. I think I'm getting better, and learning a lot. The closest I have to any formal education in painting is owning a (neglected) color wheel.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

(Can't...resist....bad joke)

You know, one 'Bird In The Hand' painting would be worth _two_ of those paintings! 

Seriously, though, that's a pretty nice style and feel.


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

@chanda95: I'm always up for some constructive criticism, and I truly appreciate yours! Thanks! Plus, you completely balanced it out with the nice things you had to say. 

@corydulos I completely invited that joke when I named the painting, so I do not begrudge you taking the opportunity. Thank you for you kind words and for taking the time to look and comment.


----------

